# The New "Post Your BabyWearing Pics Thread"



## TattooedMama

OK shameless picture hogging here....







:
Here's myself and ds#3 in the new BH last night weeding in the jungle alongside my house. He didn't help much, he fell asleep.

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...C/100_0754.jpg

I want to see the rest of you too!!! Where are your pictures?


----------



## madmacksmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TattooedMama* 
OK shameless picture hogging here....







:
Here's myself and ds#3 in the new BH last night weeding in the jungle alongside my house. He didn't help much, he fell asleep.

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...C/100_0754.jpg

I want to see the rest of you too!!! Where are your pictures?

Awwwww. Very Cute! I will have to have hubby take some pics of dd2 in the ERGO. I don't have any and that is the only carrier we have been using!


----------



## treqi

Okinawan Castle Ruins
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...Picture016.jpg
Elevator w/mirror
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...i/DSCN4278.jpg
Crappist Zoo EVER!
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...i/DSCN4186.jpg
And the most daring babywearing Ive ever done!!!
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...i/DSCN4075.jpg


----------



## TattooedMama

What baby carrier are you using other than the ring sling? I can't tell. I love the baby sunglasses!


----------



## treqi

oh the first is a non strech hotsling and the RS is a taylormade and the jaws is a strechy hotsling


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes

Here is my DD at the county fair in the Bjorn; these are old pictures from last August...unfortunately I have no newer ones but this reminds me that I want to get someone to take some.

http://www.hollywoodandvinenyc.com/BW.html


----------



## jocelyndale

We hiked for a couple of hours along the AT last weekend.

(Solarveil Zolo)


----------



## ChinaDoll

My babywearing gallery:

http://www.emmy-and-liam.smugmug.com...04207#61411259


----------



## LadyLuck

TattooedMama- it's so cute. I remember a post of yours from a while ago when you were "obsessing over a babyhawk." You made the right choice- I love the olive green straps.


----------



## mamascarlett

Cosmo & I the other day (beco)

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...2/P6260214.jpg

Wylie in the ergo

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...2/P5210221.jpg


----------



## Gumby

Fourth of July

Making dinner

In the garden


----------



## ATD_Mom

Baby still in my belly right now, so we have to practice with other objects.

Here's DH with some bags of flour (in a padded pouch I made): http://www.kgspottery.com/April_2007/15/13.jpg

And me with Alby (in a faux BBO I made): http://www.kgspottery.com/baby/slings/bbo_atd.jpg


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
And me with Alby (in a faux BBO I made): http://www.kgspottery.com/baby/slings/bbo_atd.jpg









: that's great! does your dog like to be worn?

Imagine taking your dog to an off leash park like that,







oh the reactions!


----------



## ScotiaSky

I only have a few on the computer(the rest are on disk somewhere) and of course they are all bad pictures of me but hey they will never get any better so why not.

*Recent Pictures with DD*

Toddler Patapum with SlipSkinz

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...uly2007082.jpg

Dyed Ergo

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...uly2007087.jpg

LoveSeat

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...ept2006099.jpg

Mam Deluxe Baby Cover

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...IRTHDAY004.jpg

BabyHawk

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...may2007008.jpg

AzureWrap Brocade Pouch

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...rstDays004.jpg

JackPack

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...7760000001.jpg
*Pictures with DS*

AzureWrap

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...y/D1000217.jpg

My first carrier....

Maya Wrap

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...y/D1000105.jpg

I have more somewhere of a Solarveil Ring Sling, GM BBB, AngelPack and a Hotsling

If I ever find them some day will add them. Its kind of nice to have so many years of BW in pictures.


----------



## Lia & Eva's Mama

heres me and Lia in the backpack and Eva in the cuddly wrap.
http://i8.tinypic.com/4yrlme0.jpg


----------



## TattooedMama

Oh I love all the new pictures.... keeping the thread alive!







:


----------



## hubris

No recent pics, but I have this older collage.

I really should get a pic of me preggo and wearing DS2 on my back.







He doesn't want/need to be worn much these days, so the opportunities are few and far between!


----------



## Krystal323

hmm, all i have is:
6 weeks old in a maya pouch
4 weeks in a TaylorMade batik ring sling

those are my only two carriers so far...but hanging out here has made me covet more, bwahaha!









*BrittanySmiles*, what carrier is that in your 4th of july pic??? the batik is gorgeous and it looks comfy too..


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
*BrittanySmiles*, what carrier is that in your 4th of july pic??? the batik is gorgeous and it looks comfy too..









It's a Gypsy Mama BBB Morgaine print. It _is_ gorgeous. I have her water wrap too, which is much cooler than the BBB.


----------



## kerikadi

Ok, this is #1 wearing #5 a few weeks ago in my Babyhawk
http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x...hawk0507-1.jpg

This is me and LO last week in a Gypsy Mama








http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x...ybelle0707.jpg


----------



## Kailey's mom

Here's on from last weekend, it's not a close up..but I think it's cute








http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r...rent=momnk.jpg


----------



## Krystal323

omg y'all just sold me on a gypsymama wrap!!


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
omg y'all just sold me on a gypsymama wrap!!









Enjoy your new wraps Krystal!

Here's DP's Look-ma-no-hands shot. _That_ wrap cost five dollars


----------



## SequoiasMom

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4...n/Photo129.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4...in/Photo95.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4...n/DSC_0001.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4.../butterfly.jpg


----------



## SequoiasMom

tattooedmama-
sorry I killed your thread, I am so great at that, it seems.


----------



## TattooedMama

Well actually if swimswamswum didn't already have the honorary title of "thread drowner", I would.


----------



## Gumby

Don't worry none, I'll be back with new pics soon....


----------



## TattooedMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrittanySmiles* 
Don't worry none, I'll be back with new pics soon....

Me too.








: DS#1 just took some pictures of ds#3 and I.
I'll upload in a bit.


----------



## TattooedMama

Here's ds#3 (7 months) in some kind of a funky rucksack/Tibetan.... I'm not really sure what I did actually.







:
Wraps are a new frontier for me. It's my new-to-me Storch that has to be AT LEAST 5 meters. It's too much wrap for me honestly.

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0883.jpg

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0882.jpg


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TattooedMama* 
Here's ds#3 (7 months) in some kind of a funky rucksack/Tibetan.... I'm not really sure what I did actually.







:
Wraps are a new frontier for me. It's my new-to-me Storch that has to be AT LEAST 5 meters. It's too much wrap for me honestly.

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0883.jpg

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_0882.jpg

I love your shirt. Saw it back when, but didn't get it. Love it.

Nice work on the storch too! BW is a new frontier for me as well...


----------



## Teacup9

I don't have a baby yet so I have to practice wearing the maine **** http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...9/IMG_0480.jpg and the shih tzu http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...9/IMG_0449.jpg!


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teacup9* 
I don't have a baby yet so I have to practice wearing the maine **** http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...9/IMG_0480.jpg and the shih tzu http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...9/IMG_0449.jpg!

I think we might need to start a pet wearing photo thread









Great pics Teacup9, congrats on the wee one and welcome to mdc!


----------



## TattooedMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teacup9* 
I don't have a baby yet so I have to practice wearing the maine **** http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...9/IMG_0480.jpg and the shih tzu http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...9/IMG_0449.jpg!

I wish I had a big fluffy kitty that was mai tai trained.








What kind of MT is that Teacup9?


----------



## Spring Sun

Ha! Here are my pet photos. Too funny:
http://mykarmababy.com/images/pinkdog4051.jpg
http://mykarmababy.com/images/pinkdog4052.jpg
The dog actually fell asleep in it in two seconds flat.
Here is my with my actual child








http://72.22.83.224/images/ara4059.jpg
and here he was as a little baby...oh, I miss those little baby babywearing days!
http://item.slide.com/r/1/0/i/_5ZGN9...ogNZ-ek1ekXsA/
http://item.slide.com/r/1/0/i/HnGU0j...f4pEMniFx38TQ/


----------



## sheilajolene

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spring Sun* 
Ha! Here are my pet photos. Too funny:
http://mykarmababy.com/images/pinkdog4051.jpg
http://mykarmababy.com/images/pinkdog4052.jpg
The dog actually fell asleep in it in two seconds flat.
Here is my with my actual child








http://72.22.83.224/images/ara4059.jpg
and here he was as a little baby...oh, I miss those little baby babywearing days!
http://item.slide.com/r/1/0/i/_5ZGN9...ogNZ-ek1ekXsA/
http://item.slide.com/r/1/0/i/HnGU0j...f4pEMniFx38TQ/


I am in love with that green/white pouch. What kind is it? Must. Have. New. Pouch.


----------



## kdabbler

Terra Indio Dyed Turquoise
Indio Tricolor Shorty
Storchewiege Ulli
I don't have it anymore but this is my favorite to show that you can wear big kids too. This is my then 3 yo in a Kozy MT.
Finally, my lo in a Bara Barn.


----------



## brightonwoman

Oh this is marvelous! I'm currently working on a blog entry (with pics) of the may uses of a ring sling... I'll probably do one for wraps later, but for now, one thing at a time, right? Anyway, I'll post the link when I get it done! (and if you've got great ring sling photos you'd be willing to let me use, please let me know!)

jenni


----------



## lovethyspirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
Ok, this is #1 wearing #5 a few weeks ago in my Babyhawk
http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x...hawk0507-1.jpg

This is me and LO last week in a Gypsy Mama








http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x...ybelle0707.jpg

Where did you get this one?

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x...g?t=1185644792


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
Ok, this is #1 wearing #5 a few weeks ago in my Babyhawk
http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x...hawk0507-1.jpg

This is me and LO last week in a Gypsy Mama








http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x...ybelle0707.jpg

I just love seeing pictures of older siblings wearing younger ones so precious.

Love that Gypsy Mama, I have the same one.

Here's my pictures:
My Gypsy Mama

Me with dd in my Sachi

My Hubby with dd in the Sachi


----------



## Smalls181

This is the progression of babywearing for us.

NOJO padded ringsling. Our first attempt at babywearing.

On Mackinac Island, in a WAHM made Mai Tei

Babyhawk Onbu, backcarry. But you cant really see the carrier because we have a blanket over us.. ya know, going for a walk in January.

Here is a tandem carry in Passion Fruit, by BB Slen

A BWCC in Lille, by Hoppediz

Rosa, by Girasol


----------



## 3for_me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smalls181* 
This is the progression of babywearing for us.

NOJO padded ringsling. Our first attempt at babywearing.


Look at how little she was







But do I see that your have your RS on backwards?!?!?!?!







The things we do before we know better!


----------



## woodchick

A kiss in the ring sling
In my homemade Mei Tai #1
In my homemade Mei Tai #2

And for good measure
DH and Catherine (one of my all time favorite pics)


----------



## meesa143

Close up of DS in sling
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1200/...6594f7d9e1.jpg

DH and DS hiking
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1165/...67a32266_b.jpg


----------



## Queen of my Castle

I'll share mine! These are just with my dd. I'm certainly no expert, still getting the hang of things!

My first pouch, wahm-made pink embroidered linen- it's actually too big:
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=May07053.jpg

My heart-to-heart ring sling, I'm much better with it now:
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...ent=May109.jpg

Dh using the heart-2-heart
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=May07040.jpg

My diy pouch
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...ent=May195.jpg

My favourite pic of my diy no-sew green silk ring sling
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=June170.jpgi

And Dh in his camo sling
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...nt=June224.jpg

A


----------



## OllieMama

Practically all the bw pictures i have are of dh, as I'm the more obsessive photographer and can't resist a man wearin' a baby









this one is just a bunch of yards of rather ugly clownish fabric we had in a fabric tub, tied up a la babygami instructions. makes for hilariously colorful babywearing









this one is our homemade ringsling that crafty dh made. oliver *loves* to cruise in this one. Don't let his weird expression fool ya








here is dh again, pickin strawberries and wearin baby
here's baby sleeping in ringsling

and I just made a sort of improvized kozy/mei tai thing. It's pretty rad, but I have no pictures yet. Maybe I'll work on that tomorrow!


----------



## sheilajolene

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OllieMama* 
Practically all the bw pictures i have are of dh, as I'm the more obsessive photographer and can't resist a man wearin' a baby









this one is just a bunch of yards of rather ugly clownish fabric we had in a fabric tub, tied up a la babygami instructions. makes for hilariously colorful babywearing









this one is our homemade ringsling that crafty dh made. oliver *loves* to cruise in this one. Don't let his weird expression fool ya








here is dh again, pickin strawberries and wearin baby
here's baby sleeping in ringsling

and I just made a sort of improvized kozy/mei tai thing. It's pretty rad, but I have no pictures yet. Maybe I'll work on that tomorrow!

The quotes on your pictures had me laughing so loud that I woke up ds. It was hilarious!!


----------



## ATD_Mom

Brittany, I have not laughed that hard out loud in quite some time. Ollie's blog is simply hilarious. No pressure for more funniness or anything, but you've been bookmarked!


----------



## TattooedMama

Here's one that gonna be my NEW favorite.








http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...e/100_0928.jpg

I am wearing 7 m/o ds#3 at a drum circle last night in a borrowed Ellaroo wrap in a back cross carry.
I totally want one of my own now, I liked it SOOOOOO much more than my Storchenweige.
(a note on safe babywearing; DS turned his head in like that to fall asleep, and after the picture was taken we gently encouraged him to put his head on the other side of the wrap so his face was out and the BACK of his head was supported.)


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Becos u know...I just *gotta* share my piccies as well.









First pic.
Hubby carrying ds on his back in an Onbuhimo, ds was almost 3 months and is conked out in this pic.
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...7/DSCN0521.jpg

Second pic
Me doing a torso carry w/ a silk scarf...ds was almost 3 months in this pic.
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u.../Photo39-1.jpg

Third pic
This one is funny...ds is having a tantrum on my back...LOL...I have the straps OVER his thighs al'a Japanese style. he's in an Onbuhimo
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...e-onbuhimo.jpg

Fourth Pic
In our CJ Hunur POuch...
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...007/pouch1.jpg

Fifth pic
Us in a Ellaroo Osaka deluxe Mei Tai
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...007/meitai.jpg

Okay...tis all
LOL...

Umm Ibi


----------



## TattooedMama

UmmIbi... what kind of onbu are you rockin' there?


----------



## willowtree

here is me wearing my 11 month old son on vacation 4 months ago.
it's a new native...
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...o/DSC01980.jpg
here's another one....
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...yofslung-1.jpg

since he's gotten bigger i've invested in a kozy...here he is on my back!
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...o/DSC02401.jpg

i really enjoyed looking at all of you babywearing pics,
you ladies are lovely and you babes too!


----------



## TattooedMama

Welcome Willowtree!









That's a beautiful green print Kozy (and your son! )
Jessica


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TattooedMama* 
UmmIbi... what kind of onbu are you rockin' there?









Hi, Its a Japanese made Onbuhimo, the Japanese ones are much smaller than American ones and I find them lighter and comfier. But becos they r so narrow, u need to do the strap over thigh tie as the child gets holder/heavier so their knees stay flexed.

http://www.babywearing.jp/netshop/itemlist/?item=onbu

Peppermint.com used to carry them, they might still have 1 or 2 still in stock but the above URl is for the company, i am going to order a few more in Sept directly from Japan via a friend who lives there currently...if your interested maybe we can do a split.

Umm Ibi


----------



## frog

I had no idea anyone else practiced with their pets.

This is a photo of Kissa (KEE-suh, sort of), our cuddliest grrl-cat, in our first-ever sling, a fleece pouch I bought off the MDC Trading Post.

Please ignore the ridiculous shorts I'm wearing in the photo. I have no excuse.


----------



## TattooedMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frog* 
I had no idea anyone else practiced with their pets.

This is a photo of Kissa (KEE-suh, sort of), our cuddliest grrl-cat, in our first-ever sling, a fleece pouch I bought off the MDC Trading Post.

Please ignore the ridiculous shorts I'm wearing in the photo. I have no excuse.


Ohhhh, she looks like my old cat, Veruca. And you are right about the shorts.
















:


----------



## ScotiaSky

I found some more pictures but am still missing a few carriers.

GM BBB
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...iaSky/f299.jpg

Hotsling

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...iaSky/dea8.jpg

Dyed Pom Ergo-the one in my other post is a Pinot Noir.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...uly2007205.jpg

Infant Patapum

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...iaSky/2fef.jpg

Toddler Patapum-no SlipSkinz

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...may2007010.jpg


----------



## masherrell

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n...29055_ORIG.jpg

DD and I modeling a ring sling I made for a girl.


----------



## OllieMama

Quote:

The quotes on your pictures had me laughing so loud that I woke up ds. It was hilarious!!

Quote:

Brittany, I have not laughed that hard out loud in quite some time. Ollie's blog is simply hilarious. No pressure for more funniness or anything, but you've been bookmarked!
Yay! thanks ladies, that's so cool that you liked it. I live to entertain.


----------



## Gumby

Look at all these happy babies and happy mamas!! It's beautiful!

I love being a babywearing ambassador...at the airport this morning to pick up friends I sold a mama on bw'ing (for her daughter who is in labor right now).


----------



## Teacup9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TattooedMama* 
I wish I had a big fluffy kitty that was mai tai trained.








What kind of MT is that Teacup9?

Brand unknown. I purchased it from someone who can't remember. It was sort of an impulse buy and I I realize now that it will be rare for me to reach for any sort of bold pattern. Too much potential conflict with an outfit. I have a black strap with black brocade and a simple pattern (used) from mei tai baby on it's way to me. I hope that one works for me but I am not letting the cats near it! They don't get along with black. I noticed they love to chase the straps though so that may be a problem.


----------



## JeanineTheOT

http://jeanineandroy.com/gallery/album15/June_2007_064
http://jeanineandroy.com/gallery/album15/June_2007_063

Me and Violet in a baby hawk


----------



## MissE

That reminds me...I need a new sling. Here's my pic.

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x.../Adam/7e47.jpg


----------



## leighann79

I love sharing pics!









DD2 in the Kozy (our first carrier if you don't count the padded RS I made)
DIY Pink Gauze wrap
Asleep on my back in our first DIY gauze wrap
Our Napsack (no longer have this)
Our BabyHawk
DS (5.5 years old) in BabyHawk
DD2 in my Ulli
Nursing in a RS
DS in Kozy and DD2 in BabyHawk
DD2 on my front in the Leo Marine Storch
DD2 sleeping on my back in the M.O.M Tai
DH wearing the M.O.M Tai
My slingified Didy Moritz (done by SBP)
Wearing my 8 year old in the M.O.M Tai


----------



## OllieMama

leighann, I just wanted to say, love all the pics and wow,







for getting a baby in a MT with one hand in a brace!


----------



## leighann79

Thanks!


----------



## Teacup9

My black strap with black satin mei tai just arrived! Still have to take a picture...


----------



## MissE

Does anyone have a "Mother's Milk" adjustable sling and has some experience with it? I'd like to get one for me and my husband so he can help me carry our then 10 month old.


----------



## SequoiasMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissE* 
Does anyone have a "Mother's Milk" adjustable sling and has some experience with it? I'd like to get one for me and my husband so he can help me carry our then 10 month old.

I have one of these, and honestly, it is not DD's favorite. I think because the fabric is not stretchy at all and it seems uncomfortable with it. I've found that if you get a sling that is the right size, it's better than adjusting it. I would offer it to you, but it is pink and brown wit flowers, don't know if your DH would use it....


----------



## fishface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
Baby still in my belly right now, so we have to practice with other objects.

Here's DH with some bags of flour (in a padded pouch I made): http://www.kgspottery.com/April_2007/15/13.jpg

And me with Alby (in a faux BBO I made): http://www.kgspottery.com/baby/slings/bbo_atd.jpg


WOW, that last once caught me off guard!!!!!!!!







:


----------



## Fanny H

Nice pictures!









Here two:
Hoppediz Florence made into ring sling
DIY-kozy carrier


----------



## Lia & Eva's Mama

Lia in a ring sling (homemade, just not by my hands)
http://i9.tinypic.com/6fqngjk.jpg
Lia in the cuddly wrap
http://i18.tinypic.com/6akqxbk.jpg


----------



## mooliette

I love wearing Anna, so does DH. Sharing a few of our pictures too







I'm in envious of some of the slings here. I want a baby hawk, I mentioned this to DH once, then when I told him the price he reminded me of the 3 ring slings that Anna loves and the fact we don't need a new sling.

A mama was wearing her babe in a baby hawk in our local 4th of July parade. I took a picture of them







:

With Mama

DH with Anna and Sammy

Sweet Anna

Just hangin'

One minute

And the next

Ok, I'll stop now


----------



## txgal

Here are a couple I could find:

Ds with his momma made Superman sling

Me with Dd in a momma made ring sling, feeding the stingrays, Eeeek!


----------



## ZsMama

Using my Peanut Shell at the Byodo Temple


----------



## Teacup9

What is everyones' husbands' favorite way to wear the newborn, baby, and toddler?


----------



## Teacup9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeanineTheOT* 
http://jeanineandroy.com/gallery/album15/June_2007_064
http://jeanineandroy.com/gallery/album15/June_2007_063

Me and Violet in a baby hawk

So cute. Did you roll the bottom up? I tried wearing my 18 month old neighbor in a mei tai baby today and she was not pleased. She kept reaching up as if wanting to be picked up even though she was up. I tried folding the bottom over once but she still couldn't get her hands out comfortably.


----------



## leighann79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teacup9* 
What is everyones' husbands' favorite way to wear the newborn, baby, and toddler?

My Dh didn't wear our newborn but once she was older he liked used a MT. He wears DD2 on his back now with the BabyHawk or Kozy usually. He has tried our MOMTai once and really liked it too. DD2 brought him my Didy Moritz ring sling the other day and asked to be worn in it. He was hesitant (he's never used a RS before) but gave it a try. I think he really liked how he could snuggle with her on the front.







He's used it another time since then.
So for a longer time (zoo, shopping, etc) he likes our MTs but for snuggles at home he likes our RS also.


----------



## Cuau

wow I love all the pics, babes look so cute.

HEre are some form Izel

My mom knitted this while I was laboring

MY dh and Izel

I love this and this one as well

My hand made mei tai

Oh and look at this one

Dh wearing Izel in the back

I have a ring sling, I just noticed I don't have a picture of it. I'll get one soon


----------



## netgyks

This is my DS and me, he is 7 weeks old and snoozing hard in this picture!
http://family.webshots.com/photo/211...l?vhost=family


----------



## sheilajolene

Quote:


Originally Posted by *netgyks* 
This is my DS and me, he is 7 weeks old and snoozing hard in this picture!
http://family.webshots.com/photo/211...l?vhost=family


Hey, I didn't know Princess Leia was on MDC!


----------



## Nia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 

And me with Alby (in a faux BBO I made): http://www.kgspottery.com/baby/slings/bbo_atd.jpg

OMG! I am dying laughing here! Cutest thing EVER!!!!!







:







:

Edit: You really should submit this picture to http://cuteoverload.com/


----------



## ABand3

http://aband3.shutterfly.com/action/

babywearing a 4 year old and 2 year old.


----------



## netgyks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sheilajolene* 
Hey, I didn't know Princess Leia was on MDC!

lol have to do something with the abundant growth of hair pregnancy graced me with.... and keep it out of tiny grasping hands


----------



## rockycrop

I think this picture is the first ever taken of me babywearing.









DD is about 5 weeks old here and she's in a maya wrap LP RS.


----------



## TattooedMama

Nice hookah...


----------



## TattooedMama

Nice green RS too.


----------



## SequoiasMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockycrop* 
I think this picture is the first ever taken of me babywearing.









DD is about 5 weeks old here and she's in a maya wrap LP RS.

that is probably the coolest family photo I have ever seen. nice!


----------



## rockycrop

Thanks mamas...I was pretty excited about it, you gotta love a good, cheesy backdrop! I saw some other people get their pic taken with some belly dancers and a snake, but they were nowhere to be found when we got ours taken.

p.s. sequoiasmom-your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## qfbrenda

We'll see if this works.... I haven't shared a picture this way before.









This is a picture of my 49lb 8yr old (yes, he eats like a horse, and is skinny as a rail) carrying my 8 mo. old in the Ergo. 8yr old had been asking me to let him try it, in case anyone though I forced it on him.









http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...kewithErgo.jpg


----------



## Gumby

DD's first back carry in a MT tonight.

P.S. I like the hookah too. Aaahhh memories...







: huh what?


----------



## VeganMamaRed

In the May-June issue of Mothering Magazine on page 17 is my husband and son with a wrap.







Mary


----------



## SequoiasMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganMamaRed* 
In the May-June issue of Mothering Magazine on page 17 is my husband and son with a wrap.







Mary

i don't get the mag, can you post the pic? Oh, and congrats!


----------



## Teacup9

Originally Posted by ATD_Mom View Post

And me with Alby (in a faux BBO I made): http://www.kgspottery.com/baby/slings/bbo_atd.jpg

oh my! I love it!


----------



## Paxjourney

Here are some pic of me babywearing
Me wearing my 6mo old neice in a cuddlepockets MT
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...DiskOne135.jpg
Me with DD2 in my first ever DIY ring sling (this week)
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...RSANDMO004.jpg
Me and DD2 in Maya #37 with a shouder redo
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...ladybug020.jpg
Me and Winnie the Pooh in a Babies Beyond Borders My Favorite Delux MT Hybrid
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...bbbmtbt008.jpg
DD2 and I in a Freehand Podegi
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...reehand017.jpg
In a MTC carrier
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...k1scan4012.jpg
and the reverse
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...k1scan4014.jpg
Indio Lilac Didymos wrap made into a Ringsling by Sleeping Babies productions
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...k1scan4004.jpg
backcarry in a Bloomalisious ZOLO rs
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_1224.jpg
our grey Sutemi
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_1215.jpg
Inka Storch 4.1m
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_1136.jpg
torso carry with Iris Didymos 2.8m
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_1127.jpg
Inka
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_1050.jpg
torso carry with out favorite blanket
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_1048.jpg
DD1 wearing her bear in Claudia Ellaroo 4.6
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_1046.jpg
comfy joey pouch
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_0999.jpg
DH in a bean Pod Podegi
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_0966.jpg
In our first DIY Spoc wrap
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...Picture258.jpg
DD1 in a new native pouch
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...Picture112.jpg
DD2 in a WAHM RS
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/100_0610.jpg
I've owned alot more carriers these are pic that are currently down loaded. My stash right now is not super large
Maya wrap #37
A Podegi
FH Onbu on the way
DIY RS
DIY MT
Kiwi 3.6 on the way


----------



## TattooedMama

Holy Cow Hunterhope! That's a whole lotta babywearing you got going on!!!!!


----------



## mrsc

great pics ladies! ya'll have such beauiful carriers. I'll have to find some pics of myself.


----------



## Beachlivnmom

2 week old in New Native carrier at beach
http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=100_1825.jpg

2 week old in Pouch at Coffee Plantation
http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=100_1808.jpg

4 month old nursing at July 4th Festival in Ring sling
http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=100_2503.jpg

Critics welcome b/c I am not sure I am wearing the RS the right way. Seems like everyone else has the ring on rt shoulder.


----------



## OllieMama

Quote:

Critics welcome b/c I am not sure I am wearing the RS the right way. Seems like everyone else has the ring on rt shoulder.
I wear mine on my left shoulder. DH wears it on the right.







I don't think there's a right or wrong way in terms of left vs. right, just whatever's comfortable for you.


----------



## AdInAZ

BeachLivinMom! I love the picture of you nursing in your sling! I still haven't mastered that with my 2 month old yet...


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beachlivnmom* 
Critics welcome b/c I am not sure I am wearing the RS the right way. Seems like everyone else has the ring on rt shoulder.

not me! i think maybe i do it that way so i can have my right hand free (er).


----------



## Beachlivnmom

Thanks. It took awhile learn to breastfeed in the RS and I have only mastered that side. I have been searching for new ways to carry with the RS and thats when I noticed most photos have the ring on the rt. I think its comfy on the left though so I'll leave it there.









I have been trying to get my mom to send me a pic of her carrying me in a snuglii in 1980 to put on this thread but she has yet to do it.


----------



## mimid

Here is one with dds 2 and 3. BH onbu inthe back and a Doodlebug MT in the front.

And here are some of the girls. One pic has C in a "wrap" (one of my scarves) and the other pics are with the Doodlebug and their doggie.


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beachlivnmom* 
I have been trying to get my mom to send me a pic of her carrying me in a snuglii in 1980 to put on this thread but she has yet to do it.

That would be awesome! I'm gonna try to get my mom to wear DD when we go back.

I can't believe I'm about to share this, it's just so funny. VERY unflattering but funny. Took this pic for craigslist (used another one, don't worry) and I think it's hilarious. My facial expression, oie, and a malpositioned baby...enjoy!


----------



## AdInAZ

My one month old in a ring sling. First attempt.









up close...
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/d...g/100_0971.jpg

and from afar...
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/d...g/100_0964.jpg


----------



## an_aurora

DD2, 4 months

Me with the kiddos--DD2 was about 3 weeks old in a pouch


DD1 wanted a ride in the MT

DH with DD2 (2 months) in the EllaRoo wrap

DD2 in the MT, 2 months old


----------



## tankgirl73

When DD was a newborn and I primarily used the cradle hold, I wore the pouch on my left shoulder. When we shifted to more upright holds and now almost exclusively hip holds, I now wear pouches (and my wrap when in a sling tie) on my right shoulder. It's more comfy to have her on my left hip and my right hand free.

Anyway, my babywearing gallery:

http://flickr.com/photos/lovecat/set...356215/detail/

You'll see a Hotsling fleece pouch, a chocolate Moby Wrap, a Psyche BBB, an organic cotton Hotsling, and a Lucky Baby pouch. You'll see cradle, joey, and hip holds, and a few different ties with the wraps including my weak attempts at rucks. Enjoy!


----------



## sheilajolene

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
DD2, 4 months

Me with the kiddos--DD2 was about 3 weeks old in a pouch


DD1 wanted a ride in the MT

DH with DD2 (2 months) in the EllaRoo wrap

DD2 in the MT, 2 months old

I love the first wrap you posted! What kind is that?


----------



## Kailey's mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrittanySmiles* 
It's a Gypsy Mama BBB Morgaine print. It _is_ gorgeous. I have her water wrap too, which is much cooler than the BBB.

I NEED THIS!!!!!







:


----------



## meesa143

Hiking with DS

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1424/...35c15aa308.jpg

DD wanted a try

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1277/...e1086c032c.jpg


----------



## SquishyMommyof2

Well i have over 50 carriers LOL so i'll just post a few. You can also see my progression of weight loss =)

Me with Landen in a solarveil Onbu at Epcot

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygpC670.jpg

Me with Gage in a Portable baby wrap

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygpC660.jpg

Me with Landen in a Mei Hip

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...hyMommy1/b.jpg

Gage in a narrow blanket podaegi

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...1/100_1071.jpg

Me with Landen in a Fanciful freehand hmong

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygpEC7B.jpg

Me and Landen in a Ergo (organic demin)

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygpC662.jpg

Me with Gage in a African Khanga

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygpC66F.jpg

Me with Gage in a Posh Papoose

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygpC65B.jpg

Me with Landen in a Beco

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygpC65A.jpg

Me with Gage in a wide blanket podaegi

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...y1/ygp1404.jpg

That's enough for now LOL. I am a carrier/sling addict


----------



## lilylove

I finally uploaded some pics
Here is me wearing Ds (2 1/2) a few months ago at the zoo.


----------



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly

I finally have some pics of me babywearing. We went to Old Sturbridge village yesterday and we wore him the whole time (I brought both my ergo and mei tai).

Here we are with the ergo

and with the mei tai (front-facing)

and my mother-in-law wearing him in the mei tai (front facing)

and although you can't see the mei tai in the picture, he's in one and it makes him look like he has a nice big black beard 

and 1830's lad..or..zorro? (ergo)

and again my mother-in-law with the mei tai


----------



## OllieMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.aLifeofReilly* 
I finally have some pics of me babywearing. We went to Old Sturbridge village yesterday and we wore him the whole time (I brought both my ergo and mei tai).

Here we are with the ergo

and with the mei tai (front-facing)

and my mother-in-law wearing him in the mei tai (front facing)

and although you can't see the mei tai in the picture, he's in one and it makes him look like he has a nice big black beard 

and 1830's lad..or..zorro? (ergo)

and again my mother-in-law with the mei tai

your little guy is SO CUTE! and the mei tai beard-- I love it! Also, it's so nice to see grandparents (especially il's who often get such bad press among us moms







) wearing babies. So sweet.


----------



## twopinknoblue

http://picasaweb.google.com/robklaus...68183045496658

http://picasaweb.google.com/robklaus...69462945752370

http://picasaweb.google.com/robklaus...69501600458082

http://picasaweb.google.com/robklaus...71777933127778


----------



## ahdoula

Cat and Dogs, that's nothing. There is a free roaming rabbit at our house that enjoys a snuggle

Also, for fun, a photo of of one of the first snuggli's, my mom used in 1978. She got weird looks too, baby wearing wasn't popular then either. She kept the carrier all these year so I put my daughter into it today. It's a weird corduroy pouch zip up thing. Thinks it's worth anything being vintage and all?!?


----------



## ahdoula

From a snuggli to my mei tie and a plethora of slings....with a hard frame back pack and a nojo in between.

Child #1 who wasn't worn as much I wish she had been
Child #2 I discovered the world of baby wearing when he was 9 months old, so he was worn more as a toddler than as an infant
Child #3 who I don't think I have taken off yet...

oh, and I CAN play violin while slinging a baby...who knew!


----------



## lovingmommyhood

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41...e/100_4309.jpg Me DS1 Peanut Shell
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41...e/100_3418.jpg DH DS2 trying out a kelty backpack
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41...e/scan0003.jpg DH DS1 Infantino

I have more that I'll add later!


----------

